# aquatop cf500 canister filter



## cichlid_king (Sep 8, 2013)

hello, 
i just bought a canister filter for the first time and it came with a spraybar i was wondering can i leave the filter on when doing water changes so the water can still run? i have tried it twice and water always stop coming out of the outlet i have seen people spraybar still spray water out when they do water changes on youtube im just curious why i cant get that same affect. any help would be grateful...thanks


----------



## smitty814 (Sep 27, 2012)

Air is getting in the intake side. I always unplug my canister and heater when doing water changes.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I leave my canister filters running when doing water changes because I do not lower the water below the intake strainer.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I turn mine off for changes.


----------



## Lifetime Journeyman (Sep 26, 2013)

I have Sunsun 304s, look identical to the Aquatop. Don't know if Aquatop has it, but Sunsuns have an optional small surface skimmer built into the intake tube. I have to remove the floating/sliding skimmer piece & put the cap on the small tube to run it while doing water changes. If you have the skimmer, give that a try. If not, you're getting air in the intake tube, maybe at a joint.


----------



## Habanero (Nov 20, 2013)

I have an Aquatop CF500uv canister filter. I shut mine down for water changes. My intake stays below the water line, however, I use an Aqueon water changer, and I run tap water right into my tank. I treat the water with Seachem Prime, and give things 15 minutes for the declorination to take place, because I don't want any untreated water to reach the good bacteria in my filter.


----------

